# Moving to Minot??????



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Howdy all,

I just applied for a position in Minot. I've done the internet research on the community, etc... but was wondering what the locals thoughts were.

Any input on anything from home prices / schools to hunting / fishing is appreciated.

Are there any dog clubs in the area? I need to look on the AKC site too.

A little background on me. I grew up on a little farm in SW WI, older brother took it over. I worked outside of Chicago for 3 years then got an offer in Spokane. I like Spokane but I miss small town life. There is a pretty significant meth problem here too. It just seems like there is a bigger than average percentage of white trash here, too.

I have a two month old son and am looking for something better for the family. I think the wife may miss the stores of Spokane but you can get anything you want on the 'net anyway.

Thanks

Brian Breuer


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Brian shoot me a email at [email protected] or give me a call at 701-833-8965 I will be more then happy to hook you up and show you around. I have lived here for about four years.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

brianb:

I grew up near Minot. It is good, clean city with lots of outside amenities.

1. 50 minutes from Lake Sakawea and Lake Audubon which are two incredible fisheries.
2. 60 minutes from the Missouri River and another great fishery. One time out camping we caught 9 different species of fish on the Missouri.
3. Camping is incredible around the state, but the two places listed above are premier camping.
4. Lake Darling is an awesome lake for fishing and waterfowl. 
5. Need something to do in the evening. Take the drive on Highway 52 to Velva. Incredible scenery and the evenings can provide some great looks at riverbottom deer.
6. Upland and waterfowl hunting is excellent...especially going west for ducks and grouse. 
7. Minot Air Force Base. Great base with a geat atmosphere. They will typically do a "friends day" complete with an air show.
8. Last but not least, Moose Mountain waterslide park. It is only 2 hours from Minot up in Canada. The kids will love it and you gotta try the 80 foot free fall!!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I've never lived in Spokane, but I am positive that you can't find anywhere to live in the United States that doesn't have a meth lab. I take that back, maybe you can live in Bonanzaville drug free. But all in all, alcohol consumption all over the United States is higher than all the other drugs combined. North Dakota also has the highest binge-drinking rate in the country. We tallied in at having 31% of our 12 year olds and older binge drinking at least once in the last month. Bismarck, Grand Forks, and Fargo were ranked all in the top twenty for metropolitan binge drinking in the United States-Grand Forks coming in at number two, right behind San Antonio.

Here are the links for all of you who think everything I say is bull****:
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/02/ ... 4184.shtml
http://www.governor.state.nd.us/first/init-first.html
http://www.mndaily.com/articles/2006/02/15/67183?print

But all around, I'd say North Dakota is probably the best state to ever live in. Low crime rates (North Dakota is ranked number 50 for most dangerous state.) highest education standard test scores, etc. I always said I'd never be one of those numbers of high school students who abandon North Dakota to head for a "better state", but unfortunatly-that's inevitable. If all goes as planned, I'll be living in Pensecola, Florida by August, then be moved to California by Thanksgiving. Oh, well. Maybe someday down the road I'll find my way back to this great land, I hope.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

brianb

Minot is not as bad as the local Daily News makes it out to be. It's a boring little town that has very few drug or other problems. The people who make a living off drugs in one way or the other will dispute that fact but then why wouldn't they. A big problem in NoDak is pretty dang small compared to most states.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

If all goes as planned, I'll be living in Pensecola, Florida by August, then be moved to California by Thanksgiving. Oh, well. Maybe someday down the road I'll find my way back to this great land, I hope.

RC you can not leave I have a dear friend on this site that has a crush on you and it would break his heart if you left before he has the chance to meet you. He lives in West Fargo and has a screen name that has to do with ice fishing one more clue is it starts with a J and ends in a Y.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

P.S. I think you have spoken with him via PM on this site


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sota, it must be a slow day at work....I see you have nothing better to do than mess with me :lol:

How does that saying go??? Oh yeah, "Paybacks are a *****!!" :evil:

RC, I am sure you are a nice kid but dont believe Sota. I think he ate too many paint chips as a child..... :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

RC I have no clue why he would now come on here to deny his feelings.. What a guy maybe he is not the right one for you.. But you never know I guess


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

OK....the gloves are off!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jiffy
Why is sota transposing his feelings through you, I would think the Air Force culture would make him step up to the plate and just say how he feels......... But no, here he goes again; hiding behind Jiffy as usual!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Mossy that lady at the bar want to rip all of jimmys close off screaming its never iffy if its jiffy can't be wrong.

Speaking of woman wheren't you hinting at big ones the other day jimmy..


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

You guys are quick.

It will probably be at least a month before I hear anything.

I don't mind binge drinking. That I've tried a time or three. Not much to do in a small town (40 miles to the nearest stop light) in WI so we drank beer. Can't handle that very often anymore but at least I can relate.

It sounds pretty amazing. I've hunted SD for phesants and waterfowl for about 7 years now and just love it every year.

As far as the white trash comment, I hope I didn't come off too snobby. I grew up not poor but a long way from rich and had friends that were plain *** poor. There is an element in Spokane that is just different from that and not in a good way. ******* is one thing, this is another.

Brian


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Brian we would be glad to have you and the offer stands when ever you find out


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Been working towards it for a number of years now and our intentions haven't changed. Planning (hoping) to be living just North of Minot by 2009. :beer:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Much appreciated Sotaman.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

brianb said:


> I don't mind binge drinking. That I've tried a time or three. Not much to do in a small town (40 miles to the nearest stop light) in WI so we drank beer. Can't handle that very often anymore but at least I can relate. Brian


You don't mind binge drinking? :eyeroll: Maybe someday you will change your mind when your son comes home from a party some night (if he makes it home without dying in a drunk-driving accident) and dies from the overdosing of alcohol poisoning. There should _really_ be an application process to see who is fit to raise a child, I hardly think you would cut the list. Good luck in raising your child though, hopefully he will make some better decisions than his father in regards to drinking. But who knows, he could be like the rest of the teenagers who rebel against their parents letting them drink alcohol only, so they just go out and use other drugs, that you think are so much worse than alcohol-that causes more deaths per year than every other drug combined. Good luck to you though, really. :roll: You will need it, trust me.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey RC that was uncalled for....you better do some growing up before you start handing out advice.

I dont know brianb but I think I can rest assured that that is not what he meant.

In a bad mood tonight or what????


----------



## Chris W. (Apr 27, 2005)

I think ole Sota is right on about Jiffy. Every time I talk to him a certain someone comes up. Not RC though, usually a gal he met in Minot a while back. Must be nice to be a ladies man like Jiffy. Even has an alias, right Jimmy?

Jiffy, will you take me fishing when the river goes down? PLEASE, I will forget all about this thread I promise!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Chris what in the heck are you doing over here?!?!?! I'm telling..... :lol:

That chick in Mind Rot was so ugly that she could make a freight train take a dirt road.......as far as being a ladies man.....I'll plead the 5th. Not anymore gents!!! Remember, I'm married... :lol:

Your darn right we are going to fish the Red when it goes down. It shouldnt be to long now. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Actually, Jiffy-I think it was completely called for. And grow up? I don't think I'm the one that needs to do some growing up. I'm 18 years old, and I don't support binge drinking-can you get any more responsible and mature than that? And no, I am not in a bad mood tonight. I just think it's ridiculous that when people drink and drive, they harm the lives of innocent people. But what they do with their own body is their perogative, I just think it's sad to see stupid people who think they have to drink to have fun. Go aheah though-with the dying brain cells, damaging your liver, killing your heart, etc. Rot on, right?! I guess this is just coming from someone who wants to live a happy and long life.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

> that you think are so much worse than alcohol-that causes more deaths per year than every other drug combined.


I think you're forgetting about a little thing called tobacco.

That was a pretty absurd post.

"Alcohol may be man's worst enemy, but the bible says love your enemy."
-Frank Sinatra


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Boy I guess she told me!!! :lol: Hey RC, don't take it personal. I am impressed with your "stance" on the subject. You must have had somebody get hurt or die in an alcohol related accident. That would be an educated guess. I don't know that for sure. None- the- less, no harm meant. I just do not think you should of "jumped" on him like that.

Back to the subject: I think if I had a choice to live in any town in ND and make the same amount of money that I do now&#8230;&#8230;it would be my home town of Ellendale. The "key" words there would be: "amount of money".

I do however realize that $$$ is not everything. I am starting to find that one out. The hard way&#8230;.. :wink:

Who knows...If I can get my wife to agree....I may move back!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

RC

I like to drink everyonce in awhile last night I had two well grilling up some elk steaks.. I think the stats on binge drinking is over rated however is it a good think no but the stats say only like five drinks. That is not very high if you ask me. I had two in a half hour of grilling. I do agree that people need to have a plan of attack before drinking and don't drink your taxi money.

But when a person says they have drank a time or two has done nothing wrong. There are a lot of times after my boys go to bed we will have a fire in the back yard and drink well into the morning. I have lost some one from drunk driving so the two to me are totally separate issues. But one think you should never do is question someone as a parent DON"T YOU DARE EVER TELL ME I AM A BAD FATHER TO MY KIDS.... Because I have a twelve pack or more every once is a while. That my friend is where you need to grow up.

As I now you recall saying drinking is like you calling the kettle black I remember reading on your blog site that you had to cover up a drink when you where out with your dad at a restruant ENOUGH SAID THANKS FOR PLAYING


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Brian ,

I am from Minot if u need anything I would be more happy to take u and showing u around beside letting u know I am deaf and cool good luck


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Joltin Joe, that is just what I read from a source, and who cares if it doesn't include tobacco-it's still some hard facts for people who are so against other drugs, when alcohol is worse in some cases.

Jiffy, no I actually have never had someone die from an alcohol related accident or incident. I actually put thoughts and people behind stats and stories, even a number is a person too, you know! Everyone is equal.

sotaman, Five drinks, huh? You do realize, some of these "stats" are twelve years old, drinking for the first time! There is no chance in hell, that I will drink like that at all when I have children, there is no reason.

And about the picture-what are you doing? Trying to scrounge up some dirt on me or what?! There was no alcohol in that drink, and no where did I say there was! The reason I was covering it up, was because it wasn't in a glass from the bar, and it was non-alcoholic! I didn't want them to realize I was a minor, and kick me out, because I was having a great time at the wedding reception with my family and friends. Nice try though!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

You are crazy I don't have dig up dirt on you when you put it out there for all to see on your little blogs I have acctually got quit a few laughs out of em help past the time do you mind changing back to the other one instead of myspace or what ever it is you use now.

Side not I do agree with you about twelve years old being crazy. But binge drinking is not that many drinks for an adult to be considered binge drinking I just want you to clear that up.

RC Said

There is no chance in hell, that I will drink like that at all when I have children, there is no reason.

You must also remember that not all of us have infants to look after all the time trust me my kids are not neglected when I choice to have a drink or ten.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

sota
I believe I named what is happening here 3 months ago in an email that you, Jiffy, Murdock, buckseye, etc. received. Now do you believe?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Just for the record. I know Sota personally. His kids are some of the coolest (is that a word) and most well rounded kids I know!! I am just hoping that some day I can have BOYS like that!! I envy you Sota.

Madison is the light of my life....however, a son would REALLY be nice.

Back to the subject: I live in W. Fargo now. However, if I had my choice to live in a city now it would be Bismarck....


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Jiffy you always have a choice... come on over to the west side the water is nice just keep the riff raff in fargo with you because it might make me puke a bunch


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

riff raff .....???
Look out, I intend on moving up there. Maybe by that time I will have Jiffy talked into setting the reticle on his scope a little further North.....?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep sota's kids are the coolest, I can still see those little legs running after finding that shed. Those kids are as honest and sincere as the day is long. Congrats to sota and wife on a great job of child rearing. 

Oh I almost forgot about the e-mail.... hahaha behave sota.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

How many MOA would that be?? Let me know...I may be able to swing it. :wink: :beer:

Wind dope??? I know the wind blows up there... :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

RC I just got done reading to my kids and putting them to bed I am sure excited to see your comments but oh ya I forgot you are 18 and no so much more then I do having to kids on what is best... Sorry my bad


----------



## Chris W. (Apr 27, 2005)

Jimmy, don't tell please! Had to test the waters on the "other side".

As for Sota and his kids, great kids and Sota and his wife have done a great job. I bet they can be quite a handful at times, so a cool one to relax is not a bad thing. Sota, when you head this way let me know if you are stopping in Fargo, I could swing up if you are gonna spend a night.

Jimmy, our email work yet? If not give me a call when the river goes down, we can get out fishing and maybe have a cold one. Might have to check with RC first though. hahaha :beer:


----------



## Chris W. (Apr 27, 2005)

By "no so much more" I think Sota means "Know so much more"!! Had to say it Sota, pointing out how much I "no"! hahahahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Jiffy said:


> "That chick in Mind Rot was so ugly that she could make a freight train take a dirt road......."


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris W. said:


> Jimmy, don't tell please! Had to test the waters on the "other side".
> 
> As for Sota and his kids, great kids and Sota and his wife have done a great job. I bet they can be quite a handful at times, so a cool one to relax is not a bad thing. Sota, when you head this way let me know if you are stopping in Fargo, I could swing up if you are gonna spend a night.
> 
> Jimmy, our email work yet? If not give me a call when the river goes down, we can get out fishing and maybe have a cold one. Might have to check with RC first though. hahaha :beer:


he is not allowed he has kids

I am still waiting for a response I guess it is past her bed time Mine to I am out I need to rest up so I can continue to no so much more


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

You would never get any sleep if Jiffy and I moved up there...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

brianb,

I'm sorry that your discussion on you moving here turned into something petty.

You will be in outdoor heaven when you get here, it's very similar to what you've experienced in SD. With so much to do, the hardest thing is finding a way to fit it all in.

Good luck with the transition.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I am on my way to bed right now since we have to get ready for a road trip tomorrow, and before I say goodnight to my wonderful man, I'm going to thank him and pat him on the back for being the sober and brilliant man he is. I think your idiotic statements made me realize my search for the perfect man is over-I have him right here with me now. Thanks guys, for helping me realize he will make a wonderful husband and father. And if it is so important to you, my xanga is: http://www.xanga.com/hootiemutt . But I'll let you know I've quit that, go ahead though and look back for ****s and giggles if you would like. No harm to me!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Remember; In marraige, there will be other opinions to consider other than your own. In a good union you have to take other people's considerations into thought also. As mindless as they are.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Jiffy and Mossy.........You guys already live in Gods' Country.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Chris, fishhunt, and others. I feel pretty good about the community. Now, I just need to see if the job comes through.

RC - I appreciate your parenting advice and advice on alcohol. I'll give it proper consideration since I've gathered that you're neither of legal drinking age nor a parent. By the way, would you also have any free legal or medical advice that you are so obviously well qualified to offer? :roll:

I shouldn't have acknowledged the remark but I'm not that big of a person.

Joltin Joe -Good one with the cigarette statistic

Brian
:beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Brian I will appologize to you for hijacking your thread. But there have been many times we have heard the opionion of RC that are questionable and on called for at best. I realize I am part of the problem and should have ignored it but I didn't so you got to read a little more then you should have. Anyway the first beer is on me if you get up here to Minot


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chris said it best The most difficult part of living here is finding time to squeeze all the outdoors opportunities in. 
I have lived in the area nearly all my life. Shoot me a pm if you have any questions.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

No worries on the hijacking. You usually can't get more than 5 replies on topic before something goes off tangent. I got a chuckle from the little of it that I could understand. Lots of inside information that I'm not privy to.

Thanks again. I looked it up and saw Minot has a retriever club that does a hunt test in June. Icing on the cake. Very cool.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

brianb, it doesn't take someone of drinking age or a parent to realize the effects of binge drinking, it just takes someone with half a brain- which I believe some of you may be lacking.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

rc whatever happened to you leaving the site


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

sotaman said:


> rc whatever happened to you leaving the site


I just got too many encouraging private messages from people (including some of your friends, I see) that made me realize that not all of you guys are complete idiots on here-I finally understood that not all of you are crabby old men and there are actually some pretty cool guys on here. And, it was just driving me crazy seeing all of the ridiculous replies people were making about certain subjects, I just had to step in about something at one point. Some people would just miss me too much! :wink:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

sotaman said:


> rc whatever happened to you leaving the site


 :bowdown:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Now that was a funny post :lol: (RC's post that is)


----------



## Chris W. (Apr 27, 2005)

Hy, if she left the site, what would there be to read at this hour! Just got home, and my truck has a flat to the rim!!!! Without this thread I would still be ******, as long as Sota is still the target I say game on, you "no" what I mean?!? :lol:   Oh yeah, the bartender says hi to all of you!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I have nothing witty or smart to say back to RC.. But my question is why do you judge someone as being a bad parent because they drink now and again? And who the heck do you think you are by saying that? I have already agreed with you a person twenty one and below drinking is a bad thing. Did I drink before twenty one sure I did. But I want you to go to those studies that you are so set to agree with and tell us what is considered binge drinking.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

The problem was most prevalent in North Dakota, where an estimated 31 percent of residents 12 and older had engaged in binge drinking, according to the 2003 National Survey on Drug Use and Health. Binge use was defined as consuming five or more drinks on the same occasion at least once in the last 30 days.

That is the only information I could find in your links. Ok the survey starts at 12 but it does not say what percent of twelve year olds. It only says twelve and older so in my mind that would be twelve to 1000. So the survey could be twisted anyway you wanted. I also like the fact that if you drank five drinks in the last thirty days you are a binge drinker. Well sign me up I am a binge drinker then and according to you a bad parent. Come on get real. I will be a binge drinker again this weekend. I am going to play some twenty one on friday and I am sure I will have more then five beers. But don't worry about me getting on the road that is what the taxi or friends or for.. Oh ya I will also be driving for Airman Against Drunk Driving tonight to make sure my fellow Airman make it home. And don't forget about the 100 hours or so I have put into this organization this year. You really need to grow up and get a clue before you spout off.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

OK RC,

Let's go back and look at my post. First I said I can relate to binge drinking and that I've done it a time or three.

Literally, this means I have taken 5 drinks in an evening three times in my life.

No where did I mention drinking and driving. How you extrapolated that from my post, I have no idea. No where did I say that I even still drink. You have no way of knowing.

You then start throwing out crap that I am not qualified to be a parent and that my son will die from a drunk driving accident.

Talk about the arrogant, ignorant, unintelligible, and prejudiced ramblings of a little girl talking when she should be listening and hiding behind anonymity of the internet.

Run along now, grownups are talking here, children should be seen and not heard.

PS - I heard Walmart is looking for greeters.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

R-C stick to your guns,my boy had posioning from booze,brought him back to life,hasn't touched a drop since-if he would have I would have knocked his block off!!!!!!!!!!!

As for living in Minot,its a great little city with lots of shopping and family values.............near the fishing and hunting.............Been around there off and on for fifty years now...............Better than Fargo and Bismark :wink:


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Brian, Now that things have settled down alittle bit here, let me tell you, if you like to hunt and fish, Minot is a good place to live. This town is what some people would call boring. But no matter where you live if you don't do things it will be boring too. If you happen to move here let me know and I will take you on the scenic tour. 
If your wife likes to shop Bismarck, Grand Forks and Fargo aren't that far away.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks HH. I'm guessing it will be about a month before I hear one way or another.

Thanks

Brian


----------

